# Morning Urgency



## 15677 (Apr 8, 2006)

Anyone have to have a BM within the first few minutes of waking? I get it almost every morning but after the BM I'm fine for the day (except for some pain). I also find after I'm awake, if I stay in bed and roll on to my left side it really brings on the urgency.Thanks


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Sounds like what I just experienced this morning. Unfortunately in a morning like this, I have a lot of BM's...I think the urgency is pretty consistant with IBS symptoms. And yeah, that happens to me, too, if I roll to my left side, then all of a sudden the pain and urgency would come. And oh, i wish I didn't do that this morning! Now everything's started and I can't get back to sleep anymore -- can't even be "lazy" on Saturday.The colon becomes active in the morning from 5 to 7 for everyone. Just that us IBSers get it bad with the pain/D... I feel your pain, literally...


----------



## 15677 (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks Cherrie.Anyone else?


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

The rolling over onto your left side seems to cause urgency because that is the ending of the colon, the sigmoid-rectal- then "out" side so you probably have stool there being moved down and ready to come out. It was probably going through the colon during the night. I think this is pretty common.My IBS-D always has urgency.. whenever it happens. I do notice it mostly occurs in the morning, either when I first get up or shortly after my small breakfast. But then, I can suffer diarrhea at any ole time of day too ... and multiple times.Cathy


----------



## 15677 (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks Cathy.


----------



## 15677 (Apr 8, 2006)

AHF said:


> Isn't this basically normal? Or at least somewhat? It's what I would consider ideal except for the pain which of course I wouldn't want either. But I'd like to be able go as soon as I wake up and then be finished for the day, it's really what I aim for! I get worried when I don't need to go when I wake up and concerned about how long it's going to take before I can because I want to be able to go out eventually without the worry of needing the bathroom in a hurry. So to get it done with in the morning is a good thing as far I am concerned. Without pain tho.


It's normal to have a mild sensation to have BM in the morning, but it is not normal to have urgency...


----------



## 15677 (Apr 8, 2006)

Anyone else experiencing morning only urgency?Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you have no IBS then urgency in the morning is not that normal. Although some urge to go is.If you have IBS urgency is one of the discomforts that is normal to have.Urgency is not a specific symptom that means it is something that is not IBS, no matter what time of day it happens. Rectal hypersensitivity (which many IBSers have) causes either pain or urgency or both.


----------



## Reala (Mar 28, 2009)

Not sure if I have IBS yet... I'm having tests shortly... was originally quite scared I had Colon Cancer, but having read this forum through and through and found that nearly every single one of my symptoms are also found in IBS I think I may have IBS... After doing the math of 1 in 365,000 people under 30 are struck with Colon Cancer compared to 1 in 10 (UK male) people under 30 diagnosed with IBS, I decided to stop jumping to conclusions...Here is yet another one of my symptoms... In the mornings I wake up and sometimes I need to go right away... like literally as I wake up I can feel my stomach cramp and I have to run to make the toilet or suffer agonising pain until I do go. Other times I wake up and don't need to go, then as soon as I eat breakfast I am running to the toilet to go... Sometimes I do both... Really frustrating as it means I can't relax because I know as soon as I open my eyes I'm gonna need to go soon


----------



## 15677 (Apr 8, 2006)

Reala said:


> Not sure if I have IBS yet... I'm having tests shortly... was originally quite scared I had Colon Cancer, but having read this forum through and through and found that nearly every single one of my symptoms are also found in IBS I think I may have IBS... After doing the math of 1 in 365,000 people under 30 are struck with Colon Cancer compared to 1 in 10 (UK male) people under 30 diagnosed with IBS, I decided to stop jumping to conclusions...Here is yet another one of my symptoms... *In the mornings I wake up and sometimes I need to go right away... like literally as I wake up I can feel my stomach cramp and I have to run to make the toilet *or suffer agonising pain until I do go. Other times I wake up and don't need to go, then as soon as I eat breakfast I am running to the toilet to go... Sometimes I do both... Really frustrating as it means I can't relax because I know as soon as I open my eyes I'm gonna need to go soon


Yup, that sounds just like me. I do know that as long as you're not having nocturnal D or BM's it's a good sign as that can be a symptom of IBD. Feel better


----------



## 15677 (Apr 8, 2006)

Since I was having morning BM's I found if I'm able to have a BM before I go to bed then I don't have the a.m. urgency to run to the commode any longer for the most part...Thank God! Hope this helps : )


----------



## riddick (Dec 30, 2008)

I get evening urgency only......i never ever need to do a pooh on a morning.


----------



## one goal (Dec 5, 2008)

Before I was on the meds I would say 80 percent of my D was in the morning. If not the morning then in the evening before bed, after meals. I used to miss a lot of work because of it, or be late. Since I've been on the Pamelor it has gotten better, but when I started working at the mall and having to be at work at 5am I had some problems again. When I have to wake up really early seems to upset my stomach more.Like yesterday I woke up 1030am, ate some oreo cookies for breakfast and started to get pains. However I only had one BM and stool wasn't really soft. then again when I get the D attacks now it's not as bad, I'll just maybe have a couple loose stool movements instead of the explosions like I used to. Could be why my pain lasted longer cause my system doesn't get cleaned out now.


----------



## Starry_Eyed (Apr 8, 2009)

This sounds REALLY familiar. I wake up basically every morning at the same time with stomach pain and have to run to the bathroom. Oh, how I miss being able to wake up, look at my clock and fall back asleep....


----------



## 15677 (Apr 8, 2006)

Seriously...try having two (am&pm) BMs per day vs one...it helps : )


----------



## Sparkle (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi there - I was beginning to wonder if there was something wrong with me because I've been experiencing similar things for a while now. I find that I get up, get kids sorted and dropped off at school - I then have breakfast (usually in supermarket cafe) of two slices of toast and two cappuccinos - sometimes instead of toast I will have a scone or occasionally a couple of sausages. I take my time over my breakfast and then go for a wander round the store and maybe pop into a couple of other shops. By this time, I feel the need to go to the loo. I then have about 10 minutes to travel to get home. By the time I get in the house I 'really need to go'. Because I feel as if I've been holding it in, it comes out with some force but not diarrheoa - just mush.The problem is after I get mush like this, it leaves me feeling lethargic and yucky most of the day.I actually find that when I lean more towards constipation and have bigger, harder poos, I feel better - anyone else like that?


----------



## Danevans (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi,Every morning when I wake up I have urgency to go as well. Only problem is sometimes I can't go unless I smoke a cigarette first. This is a problem now and it got me started on cigarettes>.> If I don't smoke one I may be able to go but just a little, and I'll feel pressure and the urge all day long. I get the same urgency to go after eating every meal but sometimes I can't go at all. The more normal my BM is, and the more that comes out, the better I feel for that day. But yes, every morning no matter what, I have an overwhelming pressure in my gut, and having a BM is the only way to relieve it.Doc thinks I have SIBO, who knows...Daniel


----------



## 15677 (Apr 8, 2006)

There is a simple breath test for SIBO...


----------



## Danevans (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm not sure why I wasn't given the H. breath test when the doc told me I may have SIBO. Since that was the first time I heard of SIBO I came home and did my research afterward. Next visit I'm asking for one.Daniel


----------

